# Lost my 15yr old today



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about your boy, Rio. I think you did the kindest thing for him; making sure he wasn't in any pain by sending him to the bridge. Please share stories of him when you are ready.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, Wendy. I'm glad that you found us, though so sorry for the occasion. Your RIO was a very lucky dog to have someone who loved him enough to put his well being ahead of her own pain.

I hope you can find some comfort in this piece by American playwright Eugene O'Neill, written for his wife when their beloved dog died: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. A favorite passage reads like this: "I ask my Master and Mistress to remember me always, but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to them in time of sorrow, and a reason for added joy in their happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause them pain. Let them remember that while no dog has ever had a happier life (and this I owe to their love and care for me), now that I have grown blind and deaf and lame, and even my sense of smell fails me so that a rabbit could be right under my nose and I might not know, my pride has sunk to a sick, bewildered humiliation. I feel life is taunting me with having over-lingered my welcome. It is time I said good-bye, before I become too sick a burden on myself and on those who love me....

"One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: 'Here lies one who loved us and whom we loved.' No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail."

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wendy, so sorry for your loss of Rio. You'll find many here that will help you through this. I understand the guilty feelings, but you decided not to prolong it for his sake. It's ok.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry you had to find us this way. You did the right thing, for all of you. I hope you decide to stick around for awhile. There are some great, understanding people here. Please take care.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Lucy, wow. So very true. Thank you!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Wendy I am so sorry about your loss of Rio. There are so many people here who understand your loss. I hope you find comfort with us here.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of Rio. It is such a difficult gift to give to free them from pain. You will see him again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. No matter how old they are it is never long enough. But the most important thing is he was loved and he loved you back.
Rest in peace sweet Rio.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss of Rio....RIP RIO


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wendy,

I'm so sorry about Rio (I loved Duran Duran!). And I'm so sorry you found us under these circumstances - but I hope you'll stay around. Tell us about Rio when you're ready - post some pictures. We'd love to hear the story of his life with you. 

We know so acutely the pain you're going through right now. Don't hesitate if you need an ear (or a couple hundred)...


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that Rio had to leave you. But he knows he was loved by you all and he loved you all back. 

I lost my girl to cancer, it will be a year on the 5th January. I am dreading this anniversary. 

The members on here helped me so much while Lucy was sick and also gave me loads of support after she was gone. 

My heart breaks for you I know your pain. 

Hugs


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rio. They always say it is better a day too soon then a day too late. Don't beat yourself up over the choice you made. You knew him best and your heart was looking out for him. He is now healthy again...at the bridge. Thoughts will be with you as you grieve for Rio!! RIP Rio!! I also loved Duran Duran.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Rio. I hope this forum helps you through these hard times and through any future goldens that may come into your life. 

Welcome to the forum, although I'm sorry it's on such a sad note. My condolences again!


----------



## Sam's dad (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Wendy, your more then welcome here..this is a great site for Golden lovers and you are amongst some very endearing and caring people  My heartfelt condolences also. In time the pain doesn't hurt as much and the tears turn into happy tears. He left you with the greatest gift of all in that he trusted, loved you and left you with15 years of happy memories You most certainly did the right thing 

I had to put my 4th beloved Jake"R"meboy at 11.5 y/o down in September... pretty much like you of not having any signs what soever, exept he couldn't hold down his food for a day. I took him in thinking it was a bug but it was a huge mass on his large Colon and I didn't have the heart to put him through a possible exploratory and or Chemo and radiation..He didn't have to suffer and was loving and wagging his tail at everyone at the vets till his last moment in my arms.

You might want to think about a puppy. It took me 4 days until I called the breeder and in 3 long weeks I finally picked up my lil devil..I couldn't be more happier then starting a new life with my lil nasty..it doesn't replace the loss but it certainly does help in my case. I'm just able to look at pictures of my old beauty boy Jake and just smile and cry happy tears


----------



## kryan1108 (May 30, 2009)

im so sorry for your loss. today i just found out my 14.5 year old golden has bone cancer


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Lucy,

My heart goes out to you. I've been there myself. You did nothing wrong. It was his time

My first golden, Buddy, died at about 15 (he was a stray). My current golden, Andy, was just diagnosed with cancer. 2 weeks ago tonight, and 2 weeks ago tonight I stumbled across this site. Through teary eyes and a heavy heart found this site out of thousands and thousands of Google results on lymphoma. You are at the right place.

Lucy, RIO was 15. That's over 100 years old in golden retriever years. He lived a full, happy, healthy life right 'til his last minutes thanks to you. You hurt because you love him so much. He loves you just as much. You will see him again. I promise you. 
.

*







Rainbow Bridge







*

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to the Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

---------

Rio's another of your guardian angels now. The first thing he did when he crossed the Rainbow Bridge (even before playing like he is now) was ask God - without the need for words - to help you to not cry too much. To let you know how grateful he is you gave him the life he had. How much he loves you and always will. To help you find another buddy to love who's still on Earth and needs a person with a heart as big as yours to help him or her have a life they aren't having, but dream about as they hope for someone like you. To smile when you find each other. 

Then Rio will know you will be OK. And Rio will smile. 

I'll pray for you, Lucy. 

God bless you.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry. Godspeed Rio.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi Wendy, welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry you found us under these circumstances.

I know how what you're going through and how incredibly sad and hard it is-I lost my 15.5 year old golden boy in Feb. of this year, he would have been 16 in Aug. 

It's by far the hardest thing I've ever had to do and it has never gotten any easier with each time. Try not to feel guilty, you gave him the best gift you could by setting him free of his pain and suffering. You let him go with dignity. 

Rio will always be with you, he'll always be in your heart and with you in spirit, watching over you and your family.

God bless

Run free, play hard, and sleep softly sweet Rio.


----------



## wjl1970 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello Wendy, 

I am so very sorry for the loss of Rio. May you find comfort in your many memories of days shared, and of her floating away so peacefully with you by her side.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wendy*

Wendy

I am oh so very sorry about your Rio. You did the right thing-the loving thing.
15 is an amazing age!!


----------



## Sam's dad (Nov 1, 2011)

My heart felt condolences to your family..it takes time and the sad tears will turn to happy tears realizing the special gift of memories and the love they left us with..God bless


----------



## Nirlepa222 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss... I can't even imagine when that time comes for me & Blondie, but you did the right thing when Cancer's got him & he's 15; it was his time & you helped him avoid unnecessary pain & discomfort. You helped him keep his dignity & you were not selfish by trying to keep him alive.

Aloha
Nirlepa


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Wendy and welcome... I am so sorry to hear about your boy Rio  I had similar feelings when I had to suddenly put down my first golden and soulmate, Trigger... He was fine and then he wasn't... We had to BEG local vets to bump a stinking rabies shot to see him! So it turned out he had an auto immune disease but the chest x ray came back CLOUDY but they didn't even bother figuring out what it was (pretty obvious) because the auto immune disease would kill him... and soon. There was a treatment option: it was 4 days long and $400 a day and only 25/100 dogs improved (didn't die) but all it really did was prolong their life as opposed to improving the quality of it... So I made the incredibly impossible decision to put him down and I STILL have to remind myself it was what was best for Trigger, because ultimately it was... And it was for Rio... I hope your healing is swift and everyone here on the forum is very sympathetic and can relate... Always here to talk...

Megan


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh ya, Trigger was only 8.5 ^^  You are so blessed to have gotten 15 years with your lover (I know that's not much now, but it will be)


----------



## TucAl (Sep 1, 2009)

Rest in peace, RIO - so sorry for your loss


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Wendy, I am so sorry for your loss of Rio. I know the pain you are feeling as do many people on here. I too just lost our Jake on Jan. 30th of this year who was 14 and 1/2. It is the hardest decision to make because we don't want to lose them, but it's the best gift we could give them by not making them go through any more pain and suffering. I know your heart is breaking, but I hope you take comfort in knowing you gave him a wonderful long life full of love and happiness, and he knew you did too. Run free sweet Rio.


----------

